# Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...



## Geronimo:) (14. November 2009)

*Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...*

Hi,

bei unserem neuen Notebook Satellite L500-19E ist mir vor kurzem aufgefallen, das die FestplattenLED ständig blinkt. Nicht regelmäßig, aber doch beständig.
Auch kann man zwischendurch den Festplattenkopf rattern hören. Das blinken hört auch nach Minuten des nichts tun nicht auf. 
Da ich die vermutung hatte, das ich in Win7-64Bit etwas verstellt hatte, habe ich einen früheren Wiederherstellungspunkt eingespielt. 
Mit dem ergebnis, das die LED munter weiter blinkte.
Win7 protokolliert sicher viel. Aber wir haben das Notebook erst 14Tage. In der ersten Zeit ist mir das blinken nicht aufgefallen. Erst seit 2-3 Tagen.
Ich habe bis jetzt auch erst ein paar Programme installiert. Spybot, Siw, Hdtune und ein paar kleine Tools. Ich bin mir sicher, das keins dafür verantwortlich ist. Habe ich alles schon überprüft.
Im Task-Manager ist auch nichts auffälliges. Nur im Ressourcenmonitor gibt es einen Task ohne Pid. Und zwar "Systemunterbrechungen". Kann man nicht abbrechen. Hat bei mir aber auch keine CPU-Last.
CPU-Last ist sonst auch normal niedrig.
Bin etwas ratlos, was das LED-Blinken verursacht. 
Hat die Festplatte vielleicht ne Macke ??
Habt Ihr eine bessere Idee ??

Geronimo
...


----------



## Herbboy (15. November 2009)

*AW: Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...*

mach mal nen rechtsklick auf c: und ggf. weitere vorhandene partitionen und sieh nach, ob da irgendwo was mit "indizierung" zu sehen ist - das is ne funktion, die dauernd scannt, ob sich neue dateien gebildet haben usw., damit du WENN du mal mit der suchfunktion was suchst die ergebnisse schneller hast.


----------



## Geronimo:) (17. November 2009)

*AW: Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...*

Ok, die Indizierung hab ich jetzt mal für alle laufwerke rausgenommen.
Das ständige Blinken der LaufwerksLED hat sicher aber dadurch nicht verbessert. Leider ...

Die Indizierung hatte ich schon selber im Verdacht, dafür verantwortlich zu sein. Das wars anscheindend nicht. Man hat das Gefühl, das irgend ein Programm im Hintergrund dafür verantwortlich ist. Aber wie gesagt. Im Task-Manager ist keine auffällig zu entdecken. Bis auf die komische "Systemunterbrechung" ohne Pid, die nach jedem Neustart erscheint.
Habt Ihr vielleicht bei euren Win7 Rechnern auch diesen Prozess im Ressourcenmonitor/Cpu am Laufen ??

Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...*

Hallo,

ich muß diesen alten Tread mal wieder rauskramen.
Das Problem ist unverändert. Die Festplatten-LED blinkt immer wie wild.
Auch wenn man Minuten lang keine Eingaben macht.

Was kann das den bloß für eine Ursache haben. Ist schon sehr nervig, das olle geblinke.
Ist das bei euren Notebook´s genau so?


Geronimo
...


----------



## Kuckkuck (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...*

Hast Du zufällig Windows7 Firewall Control installiert ?? Bei mir tut der AHCI für die Festplatte diese ständigen zugriffe hervorrufen.

mfg


----------



## Geronimo:) (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook FestplattenLED blinkt ständig ... nerv ...*



Kuckkuck schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig Windows7 Firewall Control installiert ?? Bei mir tut der AHCI für die Festplatte diese ständigen zugriffe hervorrufen.
> 
> mfg


 
Windows 7 firewall control. Nein, hab ich nicht installiert.

AHCI. Gut. Aber warum rodelt der ständig auf der Platte rum ??


Geronimo
...


----------

